# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Kopfhörer Test: On-Ear und Over-Ear im Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Kopfhörer Test: On-Ear und Over-Ear im Vergleich *

						Welt aus, Musik an - für viele Menschen gehört Musikhören zum Alltag. Besonders, wer viel unterwegs ist und dabei gern Musik hört, braucht Kopfhörer, die bequemen Sitz und guten Sound vereinbaren. Vielleicht brauchen Sie auch eine Telefonie-Funktion? In unserem Kopfhörer Test Over-Ear und On-Ear finden Sie viele nützliche Tipps sowie Ranglisten mit den besten Kopfhörern für unterwegs.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Kopfhörer Test: On-Ear und Over-Ear im Vergleich *


----------

